# Problem beim installieren von Firefox

## Sabaton

Hallo,

ich bin Neuling in Sachen Gentoo und habe das erste mal Gentoo als Gastsystem in VirtualBox installiert!

Nun habe ich aber ein Problem beim installieren von Firefox!

```
gentoo / # emerge --ask www-client/firefox                                    

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/http-parser-2.8.1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/clang-common-8.0.1 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/clang-8.0.1  USE="static-analyzer xml -debug -default-compiler-rt -default-libcxx -doc -test -z3" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" LLVM_TARGETS="AMDGPU BPF NVPTX (X86) -AArch64 -ARM -Hexagon -Lanai -MSP430 -Mips -PowerPC -Sparc -SystemZ -WebAssembly -XCore" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r2  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8  USE="ssl threads -debug -libressl -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.29.0  USE="secure-delete*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12-r1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libomp-8.0.1  USE="(-cuda) -hwloc -offload -ompt -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libssh2-1.9.0_p20190913  USE="zlib -gcrypt -libressl -mbedtls" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/compiler-rt-8.0.1  USE="clang -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/compiler-rt-sanitizers-8.0.1  USE="clang libfuzzer profile sanitize xray -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/clang-runtime-8.0.1  USE="compiler-rt openmp sanitize (-crt) -libcxx" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/zip-3.0-r3  USE="bzip2 crypt unicode -natspec" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libaom-1.0.0-r2  USE="-doc -examples" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -avx -avx2 -sse3 -sse4_1 -ssse3" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libvpx-1.7.0  USE="highbitdepth postproc svc threads -doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -avx -avx2 -sse3 -sse4_1 -ssse3" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libwebp-1.0.2  USE="gif jpeg opengl png tiff (-neon) -static-libs -swap-16bit-csp" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2 -sse4_1" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.6.9  USE="sqlite*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/dav1d-0.3.1  USE="10bit 8bit asm" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/nghttp2-1.39.2  USE="cxx threads xml -debug -hpack-tools -jemalloc -libressl -static-libs -test -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/nodejs-8.12.0  USE="icu npm snapshot ssl -debug -doc -inspector -systemtap -test" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-rust-20190311 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/rust-1.37.0  USE="-clippy -debug -doc -libressl -rls -rustfmt (-system-llvm) -wasm" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" LLVM_TARGETS="(X86) -AArch64 -AMDGPU -ARM -BPF -Hexagon -Lanai -MSP430 -Mips -NVPTX -PowerPC -Sparc -SystemZ -WebAssembly -XCore" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/cargo-1.37.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/rust-1.37.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/cbindgen-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2  USE="X encode mp3 sdl truetype x264 -gsm -jpeg2k -libav -opus -speex -theora -threads -vaapi -vdpau" 

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/firefox-68.2.0  USE="bindist dbus gmp-autoupdate pulseaudio screenshot startup-notification system-av1 system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-libevent system-libvpx system-sqlite system-webp -clang -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -eme-free -geckodriver -hardened -hwaccel -jack -lto (-neon) -pgo (-selinux) -test -wayland -wifi" CPU_FLAGS_X86="-avx2" L10N="-ach -af -an -ar -ast -az -be -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cak -cs -cy -da -de -dsb -el -en-CA -en-GB -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -ff -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gn -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kab -kk -km -kn -ko -lij -lt -lv -mk -mr -ms -my -nb -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -ur -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r2:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2:0=[-bindist,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (net-libs/nghttp2-1.39.2:0/1.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2n:0=[-bindist] required by (net-libs/nodejs-8.12.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r2:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1=[bindist] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.12.5:5/5.12::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0/1.1=[bindist] required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                     ^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0=[bindist=] required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    dev-libs/openssl:0=[bindist=] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.12.5:5/5.12::gentoo, installed)

```

Was muss ich denn machen um das Problem zu lösen?

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

Es scheint Probleme mit dem USE-Flag "bindist" zu geben. Hast Du das irgendwo absichtlich oder unabsichtlich gesetzt? (In /etc/portage/make.conf oder /etc/portage/package.use)?

Bitte poste die Ausgabe von

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

Kommando zurück!

Habe vergessen die /etc/portage/make.conf zu bearbeiten!

Ich habe bei meiner Gentoo-Grundinstallation am Anfang nur folgende USE-Flag gesetzt:

```
USE="alsa pulseaudio python icu bindist mmx sse sse2"
```

und nach der Installation von Dolphin und Filezilla Einträge in /etc/portage/package.use nacheditiert!

War ein Fehler von mir, bin halt noch Anfänger in Sachen Gentoo!

Habe das Gentoo-Gastsystem wieder auf den Grundzustand zurückgesetzt.

Nun habe ich die /etc/portage/make.conf folgendermassen editiert:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 mmxext dbux udev branding icu python X acpi display-manager sddm gtk libkms wallpapers handbook pulseaudio alsa legacy-systray gtk2 gtk3 bluetooth plymouth pango"

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

```

Die etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask sieht nach der Grundinstallation so aus:

```
# required by sys-kernel/genkernel-3.5.3.3::gentoo

# required by genkernel (argument)

>=sys-apps/util-linux-2.33.2 static-libs

# required by dev-lang/spidermonkey-60.5.2_p0-r2::gentoo

# required by sys-auth/polkit-0.115-r4::gentoo

>=dev-lang/python-2.7.16:2.7 sqlite

```

Kann ich die diese beiden Konfigurationen so lassen?

Ich will in diesem Gentoo-Gastsystem nur noch Dolphin, Filezilla, Firefox, Thunderbird, Kmail, Kaddressbook, Akregator, LibreOffice, Scribus, Gimp, VLC, Anydesk und Ark installieren.

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

Um Dir helfen zu können, brauchen wir noch die Ausgabe von

```
emerge --info
```

Die Definitionen in "make.conf" sind nicht verkehrt - man kann das so machen. Hier meine Anmerkungen:

Warum verwendest Du das USE-Flag "bindist"? Es gibt Fälle, in denen man es braucht (Lizenz-Fragen, man will Binaries weitergeben). Wenn Du nur selbst mit dem System arbeiten willst, würde ich es nicht setzen - jedenfalls nicht global für alle Pakete in "make.conf". Wenn ich es testweise bei mir in "make.conf" setze, bekomme ich sofort Fehlermeldungen wie in Deinem ersten Post.

Welches Profil hast Du gewählt? Hier würde die Ausgabe von "emerge --info" helfen - da sieht man es nämlich. Falls Du ein Desktop-Profil gewählt hast, werden einige Deiner USE-Flags bereits über Profil gesetzt (pango, icu) - ich würde die in "make.conf" nicht noch einmal definieren. 

Die CPU-spezifischen USE-Flags (mmx, sse, sse2) sollten neuerdings über CPU_FLAGS_X86 gesetzt werden. Siehe https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/CPU_FLAGS_X86.

Anstelle von 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" 
```

würde ich eher das neuere libinput verwenden

```
INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"
```

Siehe: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Libinput

Falls Du Programm-Meldungen und Menüs in deutscher Sprache haben möchtest, könntest Du das USE-Flag "nls" setzen und folgende Zeilen in "make.conf" aufnehmen:

```
LINGUAS="de en"

L10N="de en"
```

Sofern Du eine x86 oder amd64 CPU hast, würde ich noch "-march=native" zu den CFLAGS hinzufügen. Es sei denn, Du willst Binärpakete auch auf anderen Rechnern verwenden oder weitergeben. Siehe: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS

Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du das Tool "ufed" installieren. Es zeigt die USE-Flags mitsamt Erklärungen schön an. Man kann es auch zum Editieren der USE-Flags verwenden - das mache ich aber lieber von Hand, weil ufed (zumindest früher) die Reihenfolge der USE-Flags ändert.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

hier die benötigte Info:

```
gentoo /home/peter # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.76 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.82-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.82-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-8370_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     4035080 total,   3256476 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 18 Nov 2019 16:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 0a3ded341988d3a0d39c908c66f4d833dcd9db6c

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.16::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.6::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dbux declarative display-manager dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 gtk3 handbook iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap legacy-systray libkms libnotify libtirpc mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma plymouth png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qml qt5 readline sddm sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wallpapers widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Da ich Anfänger in Sachen Gentoo bin wäre es nett wenn mir hier jemand die Finale /etc/portage/make.conf für mein System hier posten könnte sodass ich sie nur rüberkopieren müsste!

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

Danke für die Ausgabe von "emerge --info".

Das sieht doch eigentlich sehr gut aus: Du hast ein 17.1 Profil, Du hast das Desktop/Plasma Profil gewählt, und Du hast einen aktuellen C-Compiler... 

Also, ich meine, Du kannst loslegen!  :Smile: 

Entferne noch das "bindist" USE-Flag aus make.conf (Du willst doch keine Binärpakete verteilen, oder?) und fange an! 

Die anderen Punkte, die ich im letzten Post zu make.conf geschrieben habe, kannst Du Dir bei Gelegenheit anschauen - sie sind für den Start nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Wenn Du so arbeitest wie ich (und auch viele andere), wirst Du die Datei make.conf und auch die anderen Konfigurationsdateien sowieso immer mal wieder anpassen und verbessern. Gentoo hat viel mit Ausprobieren und Erfahrung sammeln zu tun. Im Unterschied zu anderen Distributionen muss man viel Zeit investieren: probieren, testen, verbessern... Manchmal geht auch was schief - dann muss man ein paar Schritte zurückgehen und von dort weitermachen. Und natürlich sollte man auch die Handbücher, Wiki-Artikel und man-pages lesen - und auch hier im Forum suchen und dort Fragen stellen  :Smile: 

Falls Du nicht so genau weißt, wie es jetzt weitergeht:

Der erste Schritt ist (falls Du das noch nicht gemacht hast): das Gentoo ebuild Repository aktualisieren und das System auf den aktuellen Stand bringen:

```
emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse -av @world

emerge -a --depclean

```

Möglicherweise müssen Dein Kernel und Dein System für VirtualBox angepasst werden. Siehe: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/VirtualBox.

Danach kannst Du Deine Desktop-Umgebung zum Laufen bringen und konfigurieren. Sehe ich es richtig, dass Du KDE Plasma installieren willst?

Danach kannst Du die einzelnen Programme installieren (Firefox, LibreOffice, usw.). Ich würde die Programme nacheinander installieren - und jedes Programm erst einmal in Betrieb nehmen und konfigurieren, bevor ich mit dem nächsten weitermache.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

ich habe die "/etc/portage/make.conf" finalisiert!

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

USE="nls mmx sse sse2 mmxext dbux udev branding icu python X acpi display-manager sddm gtk libkms wallpapers handbook pulseaudio alsa legacy-systray gtk2 gtk3 bluetooth plymouth pango"

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

LINGUAS="de en"

L10N="de en"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

```

Kann ich sie jetzt so lassen?

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

bezüglich "libinput"!

```
peter@gentoo ~ $ portageq envvar INPUT_DEVICES

libinput

```

scheint ok!

Als Root dann noch

```
emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

Ich werde dann mein System mit meinen gewünschten Programmen einrichten!

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

Deine make.conf sieht gut aus - bis auf die "-march=native" Option. Ich habe das oben so beschrieben, wie man es früher gemacht hat - das ist für Neuinstallationen aber nicht mehr gültig. Sorry.

Also, bei Dir muss "-march=native" in die COMMON_FLAGS - und CFLAGS muss auf COMMON_FLAGS gesetzt werden.

Richtig ist also:

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"
```

Nach dieser Änderung kannst Du aber wirklich anfangen. Alles Weitere ergibt sich dann im Laufe der Zeit.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

habe das in meiner "/etc/portage/make.conf" berichtigt (COMMON_FLAGS, CFLAGS)! 

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"
```

Muss ich diese letzte Anpassung noch mit einem Befehl dem System bekannt machen?

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Muss ich diese letzte Anpassung noch mit einem Befehl dem System bekannt machen

 

Nein! Fang einfach an mit dem, was Du machen willst. Mach Dir nicht zu viele Gedanken! Vieles wird sich im Laufe der Zeit klären.

OK: wenn Du die ganz genaue Antwort wissen willst: Deine bisher installierten Pakete sind vermutlich noch alle OHNE "-march=native" übersetzt. Durch die Änderung in "make.conf" ändert sich das nicht. Wenn Du jetzt willst, dass alle Pakete mit "-march=native" übersetzt werden, müsstest Du alle Pakete mit "emerge -e @world" neu installieren. Ich würde das an dieser Stelle aber NICHT machen. Die Programme werden nur minimal (<1%) schneller, die Interfaces ändern sich nicht und es gibt auch keine neue Funktionalität. Das wäre also völlig sinnlos. Im Laufe der Zeit wird es Updates für alle bereits installierten Pakete geben - und wenn Du dann diese Updates installierst, werden sie mit "-march=native" installiert. Dadurch wirst Du in ein paar Monaten sowieso ein System haben, bei dem alle Pakete mit "-march=native" übersetzt sind.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo, 

habe bisher nur "Dolphin" und "FileZilla" installiert! 

Morgen installiere ich den Firefox, dann sollte dessen Installation hoffentlich problemlos durchlaufen!

Dann bedanke ich mich mal für deinen Support!

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

